# Post 'em here.. SWGRS Saturday's images



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Saturday was a fabulous MLS train day at the Fairplex. MLS members were able to run trains on the Fairplex layout from 8:30 unitl 7 in the evening. It was a grand time.

The MLS day started with train runs and ended with a pizza party and train runs.







Many, many thanks to Chris Walas for organizing the day, John Corradini's organizational help, the president and CEO of the New River and Western Railroad, John Jablonski for all his support AND a super big thanks to all the Fairplex people for making it a day to remember. To Bob Toohey, Rick Bremer, all the gang in the control room and all the many volunteers who made this day possible. Y'all done good, real good.

OK... Here's images of trains that I took. Many others have many more to post in upcoming days. 

A couple of images of our FABBA's pulling some of the Fairplex rolling stock. The new Aristo Craft Revolution "Super Receiver" controlled locomotives performed flawlessly the entire day. ANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD, believe it or not, there were NO derailments. 

Out of the canyon...










Heading for the tower............. 










Then with Tommy Mieja's Accucraft..... 










Gary Armistead's train... 









Tommy and Gary's trains passing










Matt Abreu's Daylight pulled by #4449.... 










Our rail inspection truck running on the mountain line.......










Along with the 2-2-0 #.5 pulling coach #.25 amid the flowers on the mountain line.... 










and over the bridge and through the cut......











Just after the pizza party... Bob Baxter's NP # 21 on it's run










And lastly........... Bob Baxter's "Cabin's Train" on the Mountain line........

.









Again, thanks to Chris, John Corridini, Bob Toohey, Rick Bremer and ALLLLLL the wonderful guys and gals at the Fairplex Garden Railroad for a GRAND day of running trains.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

THX for posting Stan. Great pictures. THX again for all your help today with the "electrical gremlins". My friends took many that I will post tomorrow when I get them. Great day with the Fairplex folks and the MLS Gang! Great BIG THANK YOU to all the Fairplex volunteers to make this a very memorable occasion. AND a BIG THANK YOU to Chris, Bob toohy and Rick for all you did to make this possible


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

At the Fairplex layout Saturday


The afternoon mixed good train, 





Being pulled by the Kiwi Monster16 wheeled AC Price





Past the town





Under the trestle





Coming round the bend





Being overrun by them newfangled dismals 





Some happy passengers waving as it heads off into the distance, bye!


Big thanks to Chris for arrainging all this and big thanks to all the guys at the Fairplex GR, its was a hoot!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks as if everyone had a great time at the Fairplex. I know Stans trains are battery powered but how were the rest of you guys running? Did anyone have any modern stuff running? and did anyone get up to the BTS Show and maybe get some pictures of the new stuff that was on display from USA or ARISTO, AML ?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, I see the ol jumper wirers on the rail. I remember those days.... Great train photos.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicholas, most of the trains that MLS folks ran were battery operated. Bob Baxter's are track powered as are Victor Smith's. The entire Fairplex layout is track powered and superbly maintained. It is a pleasure to see how well everything worked.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Stanley, more Photos please if you guys have the time.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

Friends who were with us yesterday (taking pictures), called this morning and said they were getting pictures on a CD and get them to me by Tuesday morning. 

Nick, the MLS Battery Mafia was definitely in attendance! NO accidents, NO derailments! A very well maintained railroad. A pleasure to run there.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing pictures. Look like it was a great day with good sunny weather and some very nice trains running. Wished I could be there but there is an ocean to cross... And what a great looking layout!!! 
Keep 'em comming!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 06 Jun 2010 10:03 AM 
Stan, 

Friends who were with us yesterday (taking pictures), called this morning and said they were getting pictures on a CD and get them to me by Tuesday morning. 

Nick, the MLS Battery Mafia was definitely in attendance! NO accidents, NO derailments! A very well maintained railroad. A pleasure to run there. 

Gary,
Im glad everyone had a great time, the display looks awsome to run on. A once in a life time thing i would think, I envy you guys that got to run. How were the shows? I heard not so good?


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like I missed a good time! Pretty neat to see everyone's trains running on the big layout. I hope the Fairplex guys will consider doing this sort of thing again. Thanks for posting the photos, Stan! 
Chris


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan
Thanks for posting the pictures.
Without the organizing work of Chris Walas this fun day and evening may not have happened. 
His lead in work made it so very easy for me to step in and help Stan finish what Chris started.
It was a pleasure to Work with Chris, Stan and JJ (John Jablonski) in making this a day to remember.
A very large THANK YOU to Bob Toohey, Rick Bremer and a group of dictated.
Faiplex garden railroad volunteers. They helped make this a day we will all remember and 
hopefully be able to do again.
I hope every one enjoyed the day as much as I did.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt's Daylight... is that a sparkie? Guess I'll have to bust his chops about that the next time I see him. hehehe


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess the reason why everything ran good as there was no mention of JJ in sight. Good thing. Looks like every thing ran tip top







Ya run them battery stuff on the dc track it's good track work that counts. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Remember the days at Bob Star's Live steam track at the Queen Mary and we had such a great time just sitting around talking? Well we captured that feeling agian. The pizza party at the Fariplex Layout was just like the old days at the Queen Mary. We had so much fun. 

I had bought a Show Car and had everyone sign it that was at the pizza Party.


WE had such a great time. The Fairplex layout people were right there helping us with anything we wanted to do. 


Thanks To Chars Walas , John C and Stan C, for everything they did 

I jsut hung out and Added Color.










JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It was a great time, and all the people worked together and helped. The Fairplex people were great. I talked to Bob T. about the November show, and he said he would do whatever it took to arrange another "MLS get together"... what a nice guy. 

I'm really glad I came for both days.... spent the afternoon at the SE corner smoking a cigar and talking and watching trains. Does not get any better! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow what a bunch of great photos, looks like everyone had a fantastic time. I envy you guys.
Johnn


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Here are 25 pictures, Most show my train but they do give a good view of the railroad.

































































































































































































































It was a great day. Thanks to the organizers! And it was great to meet many of you face to face

Paul Deis


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice images, Paul... Yes, it was great meeting faces that we only knew as names or handles.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the Landscape pics of your trains And the layout! 
The early Portrait pics of Pride n Joys failed to share the layout with us, thanks for posting the big pictures! (big by content) 

Looks like every Big Kid could get lost in there! 

John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

John..... These links give a great overview of the Fairplex Railroad and activities. 

Fairplex on Trainweb

Fairplex Railroad


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

For those of us who had the privilege to run our trains on Saturday on that layout, it took ALL day to wipe the big grins off our faces. I have some other pictures that were taken early on Saturday morning that show other parts of the mainlines and will hopefully give a feel for just how large this layout really is. I will try toget them posted tomorrow.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Actually I still have the BIG Grin on my face. 

Paul Deis


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Paul, 

When I got home Saturday night, my wife kept telling me to shut-up. Couldn't do it! Like a little kid again. What so bad about that, right?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Stan, 
Thanks, believe I saw those when the topic came up. 

I wasn't tryng to put anybody down for the pics posted and I surely don't 'blame' anybody for focusing on their engine/train, but The Event was operating on a big really big layout. Telephoto shots of the subject really limited seeing the whole picture. 
I think one of the benefits of this hobby is seeing our trains run through scenery and at the Fairplex there is really big scenery! I would want to see my train dwarfed by it! 

I catch myself telephoting, because I know very well what is all around, but when I review my pics I see how little is explained by the scene.... then I usually use the bookend shots. When I was traveling in Siberia 1993 our instructor told us to take several shots of one subject with different approaches (angles and settings) so I now take several shots at a time; wide, close up and medium... 

I did wait until there were comparrison pics and then I thanked Paul for posting, rather than to complain, as if I had anytthing to complain about! 

I'm happy my Big Kid friends have such great smiles! 

John


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a repeat of another post, I just want to make sure everyone who was there sees this; 
Hey Guys, 
Seems like the FGRR/MLS meet worked well! Bob Tooey has asked me for feedback on the event. I think there are a lot of us hoping that it will happen again and Bob is just great about trying to make things as good as they can be for everyone. 
SO, for those of you who were there or those of us who weren't, if you have any ideas for making the next get together any better, please send a note to Bob at this email; 
[email protected] 

And all of you who were there, I know Bob and the rest of the volunteers at the FGRR would really, really love to hear from you, so please email and let them know how you felt about the experience. It would mean a lot to them (and me!) 
Same email; 
[email protected] 

Thanks Everyone! 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 07 Jun 2010 10:15 AM 

I'm happy my Big Kid friends have such great smiles! 

John Thanks, John. And great smiles we all had... It was a real blast. Please join us at the next one..


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for that post, Chris. I just received an email from Bob as well asking the same thing. Here's a copy of his note and request.

From Bob Toohey at the Fairplex Railroad.
Thanks, Stan. It was our pleasure, and it is always good to see and talk with you.

I will pass your note on to the others as requested. I would also like to get feedback from the MLS folks as to how they felt about the special MLS day during the SWGRS. If you are in contact with any of the members, ask them to let me know at [email protected]. We'd appreciate.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Flgpm18McT4


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9li...re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ta1...re=related


Just a follow up to my above post, now posted some short videos of my run, speed is a little too high, but its the camera doing that


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

Here's a couple more Daylight pictures.



















We weren't the only ones having fun that day. 



















Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are a few pictures I took of the Fairplex RR last Saturday and Sunday. I think the detail work and time folks put into all the little "vignettes"along the railroad is just as impressive as the railroad itself.


-Ted


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Thank you to all for the photos - I wish that there was something like Fairplex in the UK! Everyone seems to have had a very good time and the photos have helped in the portayal of that. 

I have fixed CurlyP's wide photo stream. 

lt seems that UNLESS there is a single tap of the return key on your keyboard, the editor will take a string of photos as one very wide photo - which is what it did. I have inserted the single blank line, making them revert to a proper (for the width of following on messages) width, so everything can be seen at once and no slider is shown or needed. Can this be borne in mind please?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photo's guys! Looks like everyone had a great time. Looks like one very nice layout.

Thanks again
Don


----------

